# dreadfully thin, ripping fingernails!!!



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

Help!! My fingernails are so soft, they are ripping to pieces!!

Here's a brief history-I've always had thin nails. Started on thyroid meds in Dec=nails got slightly better, harder, not splitting.

Now I'm on more thyroid (feel great) but the dr thinks my progesterone is low (I'm 45) and is having that tested to supplement with plant based hormone.

But why are my nails shredding. Otherwise I'm in good health-my hair is fine, not breaking or falling out. The rest of me is ok-I eat fairly well, sleep enough, exercise some, etc

I'm a pianist and even though I keep my nails short, they are ripping when I play. This is obviously painful.

Any suggestions on supplements or what could be causing this?

Thanks, Harplade


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Gosh Harplade, I don't have an answer for you, but it sure sounds awful. I hope someone comes up with something for you.
P.J.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Drink knox jellitin. It strengthens the nails.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Knox Gellatin -- or even eating lots of Jello which contains Gellatin, will strengthen and thicken your nails.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

This might sound simple, but I had that problem my whole life. Then I started wearing gloves to do the dishes. My nails are now harder than I ever imagined they could be. So that's a place to start if you dont' already do that.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Horsetail (the herb, not real horse tails) and biotin are usually recommended for brittle nails.

I also use avocado oil topically on mine.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I have the same problem and have tried the gelatin. Didn't help. My nails are thin, not really brittle. It is like they come apart any yet they are pliable. 

If you find something to help yours, let me know. 

Oh, I don't do dishes, anyway enough to get my hands that wet.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

harplade said:


> Help!! My fingernails are so soft, they are ripping to pieces!!
> 
> Here's a brief history-I've always had thin nails. Started on thyroid meds in Dec=nails got slightly better, harder, not splitting.
> 
> ...


It could be something in your drinking water, but it sounds like a vitamin, or mineral deficiency. Prenatal vitamins are good for brittle nails. You might visit a health food store with good prenatal vitamins and try those - see if that helps.


----------

